# HTTYD2 Strings



## sIR dORT (Mar 14, 2019)

I could be missing something, but those strings sound muted, even for the _very_ symphonic parts (particularly the Cellos). Is it just the way that they were recorded and mixed/mastered, or am I right that they are muted?


----------



## Kubler (Apr 7, 2019)

For all the soundtrack, or do you have specific excerpts in mind ? I've listened to HTTYD 2 musics a lot and the strings never really sounded muted to me.


----------



## sIR dORT (Apr 10, 2019)

The particular track I had in mind was "Together We Map the World." Could just be me, but those sound like sordino.


----------



## Kubler (Apr 10, 2019)

No i agree, it sounds muted in this track. Could be a mix of senza sord and con sord as well. I've had the occasion in the past to get my eyes on some scores from the movie (not this cue though) and I don't remember noticing an excessive use of con sord, so depending on the track, if you get this impression, it could be the way it was mixed.


----------



## sIR dORT (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the help. It's great music.


----------

